# Wie erstelle ich einen Zusammenstellungs-/Beratungsthread richtig? Bitte erst lesen dann schreiben!



## Soldat0815 (13. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mir überlegt mal eine kleine Howto zu schreiben was jemand der Hilfe zu seiner Wasserkühlungszusammenstellung haben möchte alles beachten sollte um es sich selber den Beratern und Nachfolgern leichter zu machen.
Eventuell erübrigt sich dadurch dann der ein oder andere Beratungsthread.
*
1. Vor dem Erstellen eines Zusammenstellungs-/Beratungsthread:*

*1.1 Den Waküguide sorgfältig durchlesen*
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/28360-wasserkuehlungsguide-stand-24-06-11-a.html

*1.2 Die Beispielkonfigurationsthread anschauen* um eine grobe Richtung zu erkennen was Ihr brauchen werdet und es ungefähr kosten wird. 
Lasst euch vom Datum bitte nicht verwirren, der Fortschritt bei Wasserkühlungen schreitet nur langsam vorran.http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ispielkonfigurationen-stand-03-10-2010-a.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ispielkonfigurationen-stand-14-04-2012-a.html

*1.3 Ihr habt noch allgemeine Fragen?* zB. ob eure Grafikkarte im Referenzdesign ist.
Diese könnt Ihr im Waküquatschthread stellen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/8158-wakue-quatsch-thread.html

*1.4 Ihr habt euch hier ein paar Beratungsthreads angeschaut*, da viele empfohlenen Teile in jedem neuen Thread wieder vorgeschlagen werden und eventuell auch in eurer Wakü verwendet werden kann.

*1.5 Überlegt euch wo Ihr die Wakükomponenten alle verbauen wollt und messt nach wo Platz dafür ist*. 
Gerade Radiatoren brauchen einiges an Platz, die Abmessungen stehen zB. bei Aquatuning womit Ihr dann selber mit einem Metermaß nachprüfen könnt an welchen Ort Ihr diese im oder am Gehäuse verbauen könnt.
Oft sieht man dann selber ob eine interne Lösung überhaupt möglich ist.
*
1.6 Ihr stellt euch zB. bei Aquatuning eigenständig eine Wakü zusammen* den Ihr dann im Thread verlinkt.(dazu müsst ihr den Warenkorb speichern und den Linkpfad im roten Kasten kopieren)


*2. Zusammenstellungs-/**Beratungsthread richtig erstellen:*

*2.1 Im Titel sollten stehen* was Ihr genau kühlen wollt zB.:

Wakü für Core i7 2600k + GTX480
Wakü für Phenom2 X6 + HD6990
Wakü für Q6600 Graka folgt später
usw.

Wenn Ihr das so macht fällt es in Zukunft anderen Neulingen leichter sich mal ein Überblick zu verschaffen da er gleich sehen kann welches System seinem entspricht. 
Eventuell kann er sogar genau die gleiche Zusammenstellung nehmen.

Es sollte nicht so aussehen:

Waküneuling braucht Hilfe
Bitte mal Zusammenstellung überprüfen
Erste Wakü brauche Hilfe

Wenn Ihr hier ein Thread erstellt ist es klar das Ihr Hilfe braucht.
Der größte Nachteil dabei ist aber das andere Neulinge erst in jeden Thread reinschauen müssen um zu sehen ob es Ihnen weiterhilft oder nicht was dann zu 99% nicht gemacht wird.

Ihr könnt den Titel nachträglich jederzeit ändern wenn Ihr nach dem Editieren den Erweitertbutton anklickt.

*2.2 Genau Angaben zum System.*

Dazu zählen:
_
CPU_ - also Core i7 2600K oder AMD Phenom2 X6
_Mainboard_ - wenn das auch gekühlt werden soll 
_Grafikkarte - _hier bitte ganz genau angeben Hersteller, Typ und ein Foto oder Link da die Hersteller oft sehr ähnliche Namen benutzen und ab und zu die Bilder in den Shops nicht richtig sind.
usw. alles was Ihr kühlen wollt.
_Gehäuse_ - Hersteller und Namen damit man sieht was für Platzverhältnisse herschen, am besten auch ein Bild oder ein Link wo man sich das Gehäuse anschauen kann

*2.3 Gewünschte Wasserkühlungseigenschaften*

Hier sollte stehen was Ihr von eurer Wakü erwartet.
Sehr Leise oder starke Kühlleistung Lautstärke egal.
Interne Kühlung oder kann es auch extern sein.(extern bedeutet meist das der Radiator auch außerhalb sein darf zB. an der Seitenwand befestigt oder daneben stehend)
Preisvorstellung oder Preisrahmen. (hier sieht man auch schon sehr oft ob sich einer mit dem Thema wirklich befasst hat oder nicht)

*2.4 Link zu euren Warenkorb*
Dieser sollte wirklich immer dabei sein ansonsten dürft Ihr euch nicht wundern wenn keiner Antwortet oder eben einer gefordert wird.


Denkt bitte daran das die Leute hier bereit sind euch ohne Gegenleistung zu helfen, aber dafür müsst Ihr erst mal zeigen das Ihr euch auch bemüht und sie nicht einfach nur ausnutzen wollt und hofft alles auf dem goldenen Tablett serviert zu bekommen.

Wenn Ihr all diese Dinge beachtet könnt Ihr sicher sein das schnell ein Ergebnis raus kommt mit dem Ihr zufrieden seid.

Ein Dankeschön und eventuell paar Bilder mit eurer fertig eingebauten Wasserkühlung ist natürlich immer gern gesehen und freut die Berater und motiviert diese weiterzumachen.


@All
Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge sind jederzeit willkommen


----------



## Ichbins (13. Dezember 2011)

Das ist sehr gut geschrieben, mal hoffen das sich das die "Neuen" auch durchlesen . 


Wenn nicht


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. Dezember 2011)

Klasse Arbeit Soldat, ich hoffe damit bessert sich was, verdient eigentlich gleich einen Sticky


----------



## derP4computer (13. Dezember 2011)

Ichbins schrieb:


> Das ist sehr gut geschrieben, mal hoffen das sich das die "Neuen" auch durchlesen .


Zwei Jahre sind nicht genug.



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Klasse Arbeit Soldat, ich hoffe damit bessert sich was, verdient eigentlich gleich einen Sticky


 Gute Arbeit, Ja!  

@CoXxOne: Was soll sich noch mal verbessern?

Lernen heißt ständiges Wiederholen, .......... Quelle


----------



## razzor1984 (13. Dezember 2011)

DANKE

Edit: Jetzt müsste man es nur noch anpinnen und dick einrahmen + Neongrüneschrift die dauerleuchtet


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. Dezember 2011)

derP4computer schrieb:


> @CoXxOne: Was soll sich noch mal verbessern?
> 
> Lernen heißt ständiges Wiederholen, .......... Quelle


 
Du bist fieß und hörst dich an wie meine Dozentin für Demenzbetreuung xD


----------



## derP4computer (13. Dezember 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Du bist fieß und hörst dich an wie meine Dozentin für Demenzbetreuung xD


 
*Off-Topic*
Ja und Nein.

Ja, ich habe deine Schreibtisch-Arm-Auflage gesehen! 

Nein, diese ständigen Anfragen von Wk Neulingen nerven schon, aber neue Hardware Jünger wird es immer geben. 
*On-Topic*


----------



## watercooled (13. Dezember 2011)

razzor1984 schrieb:
			
		

> DANKE
> 
> Edit: Jetzt müsste man es nur noch anpinnen und dick einrahmen + Neongrüneschrift die dauerleuchtet



1000% Sign! Der Thread ist ein Segen und sollte in jedem unterforum abgepinnt sein!


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die positive Resonanz
Jetzt hoffe ich nur das der Thread von einem Mod oder Admin gesehn wird damit er für immer oben bleibt


----------



## DaxTrose (16. Dezember 2011)

Sehr schöner Thread!  
Man könnte fast meinen, wenn man die Tipps beachtet und befolgt, brauchen etwa 90% der User keine Beratung mehr!


----------



## SpatteL (28. Dezember 2015)

Hi,
ich hätte da mal einen Verbesserungsvorschlag.
Und zwar beim Punkt "2.2 Genau Angaben zum System"

Habe da schon öfter gelesen, das die Hilfe-Suchenden da gerne mal schreiben  "Hardware steht der Signatur".
Im normalen Browser ist das ja auch kein Thema, aber wenn man mobil mit z.B. Tabatalk unterwegs ist sieht man diese nicht.
bzw. kann man in den Foreneinstellungen die Signaturen auch ausblenden lassen.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:
Da bitte mal ergänzen, das man die HW auch wirklich auflistet und nicht nur in die Signatur verweist.

Vielleicht an einen Mod:
Viele Kaufberatungen werden in dem übergeordnetem Forum erstellt, da viele scheinbar das Unterforum übersehen.
Daher diesen Thread vielleicht auch da oben nochmal anpinnen und auf dieses Unterfoum verweisen.

MfG


----------

